# Giant Snakehead



## charmed girl (Aug 28, 2013)

I have almost caught all the fish for the month of August, all I need is Giant Snakehead and Soft Shelled Turtle. 
Has anyone else had any luck catching these? All I seem to be catching is Sweetfish and Black Bass. Getting so frustrated


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

I got lucky and caught a Giant Snakehead when it was raining.  I STILL haven't caught a single soft-shelled Turtle though.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 28, 2013)

I've caught a couple of Giant Snakehead. No turtle yet, though, which is a shame because it's the "fish" I most want. D:


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2013)

I've caught both.  Didn't like catching the turtle.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 28, 2013)

The turtle took forever because there's a lot of grunt fish that size :/

I get snakeheads pretty frequently- there's one spot of my river/lake thing where I don't think I've caught anything BUT snakeheads (there isn't usually a fish in that spot, but whenever there is, it's been a snakehead)


you shouldn't be catching any bass, btw- neither of these fish are bass-sized :/


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 28, 2013)

I was fishing a little bit ago for a nice fish to give to one of my villagers, and I ended up catching 4 soft-shelled turtles. The shadow for them is surprisingly small (medium-sized shadow) compared to how it looks while you're holding it.

I haven't caught the giant snake head for this town, but it's a lake fish and the shadow is pretty large. And apparently it's only found from 9am-4pm.


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2013)

both. I caught them easy.

I had more trouble with the piranha and saddled bichir.


----------



## Touko (Aug 28, 2013)

I didn't catch any of them yet xD I'm too busy working on upgrading super T&T so I can buy bushes at T.I.Y


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 28, 2013)

It took some time to catch the Snakehead, but I used a trick that made it easier. If you don't see a large shadow in your lake, just save and continue. It will reset the fish.


----------



## kimmy27 (Aug 28, 2013)

Deja vu Cloe


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 28, 2013)

I have caught both this month but only once :|


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 28, 2013)

kimmy27 said:


> Deja vu Cloe





I finally caught the soft shelled turtle!!!! no luck on the snakehead, though will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rendra (Aug 28, 2013)

I have caught several snakeheads, but only 1 turtle. What I'm having trouble catching is the centipede, house centipede, scorpion &  tarantula. I know where/when they appear, but I just don't seem to have any luck getting them. When I spot a scorpion or tarantula (which isn't very often) they either run off a cliff, dive into the water, disappear or sting/bite me. I might have to TT back to get the tarantula if I can't get it by the end of the month & I hate to TT in either direction.


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 28, 2013)

Rendra said:


> I have caught several snakeheads, but only 1 turtle. What I'm having trouble catching is the centipede, house centipede, scorpion &  tarantula. I know where/when they appear, but I just don't seem to have any luck getting them. When I spot a scorpion or tarantula (which isn't very often) they either run off a cliff, dive into the water, disappear or sting/bite me. I might have to TT back to get the tarantula if I can't get it by the end of the month & I hate to TT in either direction.



Still no scorpion either but I caught my second tarantula tonight, the best thing to do is hold the A button while you're sneaking up on it. That's what I did earlier and it worked


----------



## RRFC (Aug 28, 2013)

I finally caught the turtle yesterday after lots of fruitless fishing.  I'd literally catch 10's of dorados and ariapaimas and no turtles.  Caught 2 back-to-back just after 5 pm (one for Blathers and one for my desk).  Their shadow is the same as the sweetfish, barbel steed, etc. which is probably why it takes so long to find one; those other fish are just so painfully common.


----------



## Deca (Aug 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> both. I caught them easy.
> 
> I had more trouble with the piranha and saddled bichir.



lol same here.

The turtle is a little bit smaller than the Black Bass. (About 11 in. if that helps)


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm missing the turtle... oh better hurry!  ^_^


----------



## missglorianicole (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm usually able to catch the snakehead in the mornings. Just look for giant fish in the river.

Also, the turtle took me forever to find, but if you have patience, you will find it.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been very lucky with catching fish, I found a coelacanth in around 10 minutes of searching, accidentally found a char by just fishing casually for a bit, and same for the giant snake head. I was looking for the soft shelled turtle actively and was only looking for around 15-20 minutes and caught that too.  Just need to find that turban shell... I looked it up and apparently they come from August to May by diving? Looked a few times for around 20 minutes and haven't found anything.


----------



## Joy (Aug 28, 2013)

I've caught both multiple times o.o
I've yet to come across a coelacanth though


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 29, 2013)

I finally caught the snakehead


----------



## kcrojas777 (Aug 29, 2013)

*It's funny because I had no idea there was a turtle in this game, let alone to be caught this month until last Friday. SO...when I found out, I made it my plan to catch one that night! Sure enough, I caught 2 of them. This was after sunset to about 7-8 PM. They look like a smaller-medium sized fish. I found both by a bridge. So definitely don't look for larger shell-shaped shadows because that will throw you off. As for the snakehead I have caught a few. I think only once in daylight (probably still late afternoon). They are very large shadows and mine normally show up near a bridge as well. Hope that helps!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



SliceAndDice said:


> It took some time to catch the Snakehead, but I used a trick that made it easier. If you don't see a large shadow in your lake, just save and continue. It will reset the fish.


*
You can also just walk in and out of a building.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RRFC said:


> I finally caught the turtle yesterday after lots of fruitless fishing.  I'd literally catch 10's of dorados and ariapaimas and no turtles.  Caught 2 back-to-back just after 5 pm (one for Blathers and one for my desk).  Their shadow is the same as the sweetfish, barbel steed, etc. which is probably why it takes so long to find one; those other fish are just so painfully common.



*I wouldn't exactly call that fruitless at about 15,000 a dorado! lol*

- - - Post Merge - - -



X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I have been very lucky with catching fish, I found a coelacanth in around 10 minutes of searching, accidentally found a char by just fishing casually for a bit, and same for the giant snake head. I was looking for the soft shelled turtle actively and was only looking for around 15-20 minutes and caught that too.  Just need to find that turban shell... I looked it up and apparently they come from August to May by diving? Looked a few times for around 20 minutes and haven't found anything.



*Keep looking! I don't think they are exactly rare. If I go diving I will easily grab several of them. Their shadow is probably a bit larger than the Acorn Barnacle. By the way, has Pascal scared the bejesus out of anyone yet? The first time he showed up, I about had a heart attack being I was diving at night and tooooootally didn't expect him!*


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 29, 2013)

I got the turtle yesterday. Went to go catch it, was the first fish I brought out!
Got a few more I needed had a very nice time. Shut down with out saving....


----------



## Ankha27 (Jul 13, 2017)

kimmy27 said:


> Deja vu Cloe



I caught one around 3pm in a friend's town in the river pond. They are really large fish larger than sweetfish and black bass. Just save and continue it will reset the fish in the area


----------

